# Which Would You Rather Own? 63 or 64



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Me and a buddy were talking about which car people would rather have so now its time to see whos right :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

I am.................

:buttkick:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

i love 64's, 63 comes close


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Si se puede


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

63..i like the wide hood lip and their browes..i also like the trunk panel chromed or stock also like the front bumper guard..that puts them above 64's in my book,plus their were more 64's made..


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

sorry guys I think you're both wrong the 62' is by FAR the best model for those years :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Jan 21 2009, 10:27 AM~12771063
> *sorry guys I think you're both wrong the 62' is by FAR the best model for those years :biggrin:
> *


terrific but thats not an option so pick 63 or 64 and thanks for stopping by


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

63 hands down no contest


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Six Tre all day!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

I wonder how many times LOTY and TRAD of the YEAR were 63s and how many times they were 64s???????

Does anyone know?

I know OG of the Year was one several time by Mint Condition a 63.......


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

This is a gay ass topic, but i wouldnt expect less from my little meat sock.... i voted for the square body. :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

MAN GIVE ME ANY ONE OF THEM MAWFUCKAS. I'M ROLLIN IN A FOE DOE ON CHINAS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

63


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

time to move the topic and get everyones opinon on it i every forum


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 21 2009, 02:49 PM~12773043
> *time to move the topic and get everyones opinon on it i every forum
> *


 :0


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

63 no question.


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

tHE 63's APPEAR TO BE MORE DESIRABLE BUT A CLEAN 64 REGULAR SKIRTED DOWN LOOKS JUST AS NICE...


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

i like them both but if i had to choose it would have to be the 63


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

63


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2009, 02:38 PM~12772932
> *63
> 
> 
> ...


* 63 HANDS DOWN!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I gotta go with the 63.....I like the shape of the nose and tail better


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

64....

A 64 impala is to lowriding what the 32 coupe is to rodding.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Neither


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

SIX 4 FO SHO FELLAS!!! :biggrin: But if I was given a 63 Rag, I'd take it!!!!


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

trey for sure.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

You know i'm a 6trey ridah fo' life!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

6 TRE ALL DAY......... :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

I DONT CARE FOR EITHER ONE...





























just kidding....


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

*6 Trey baby!!!!*


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

63


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

TREY ALL DAY BRENT..

BUT SINCE U'RE THE ONE WHO STARTED THIS TOPIC WHAT IS UR OPINION/CHOICE


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 21 2009, 03:29 PM~12774081
> *TREY ALL DAY BRENT..
> 
> BUT SINCE U'RE THE ONE WHO STARTED THIS TOPIC WHAT IS UR OPINION/CHOICE
> *



ive had several of both and both of them are nice in there own ways, i dunno i like the 63's points on the 1/4'ers and the front but i like the 64 reg impalas double moldings down the sides hard call but I think the 63 is what id roll if i had a choice


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Loco 64

Southside Player 64

Southside 64(Totos 64 409 rag)

Certified Gangster

its a wrap..............


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 21 2009, 11:53 AM~12771280
> *63 hands down no contest
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jan 21 2009, 06:54 PM~12774295
> *Loco 64
> 
> Southside Player 64
> ...



yeah but what about 


SUNDANCE 63

EVIL 63

LADY'S TOUCH

TWO FACE...

YOU GET THAT PICTURE. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jan 21 2009, 04:54 PM~12774295
> *Loco 64
> 
> Southside Player 64
> ...



Gypsy Rose 64

Tantalizer 64


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Im gonna have to say a 63 as well. I really like the trim the way its done. Like the 2 pieces on the fROnt fenders-- plus I like the way the trunk panel dROps down in the center rather than the 64 that goes straight acROss. 63 Shifters look way better 2 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

BUT I'LL TAKE BOTH SWITCH UP THE DAYS.... YOU NOW


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 21 2009, 03:35 PM~12773564
> *Neither
> *


THere always has to be someone negative that doesnt know how to read huh :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lowglasshouse (Mar 10, 2007)

SIX TREY ALL THE WAY? :worship:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

all beautiful cars, Sundance being my favorite out of them. But even Sundance had a bunch of 1964 stuff on it!!!!!!!!!!!! 

64 remote mirrors
64 wood wheel
64 litter container

:biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 21 2009, 05:02 PM~12774359
> *yeah but what about
> SUNDANCE 63
> 
> ...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Definetly 64.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

6TREY :yes:


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

I love the 63's and currently looking for one to buy! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

63 FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Santana 64

 

Please some one who knows how to post pix post some of the 64s too.

Seems all the tech savy people have 63s no one has posted a pix of:

Santana 64
Southside Player 64
Southside 64
Tantalizer 64
Loco 64
Gypsy Rose 64
Certified Gangster 64
Etc etc......

:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

<<<<63 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jan 21 2009, 06:50 PM~12774875
> *<<<<63 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 21 2009, 12:53 PM~12771280
> *63 hands down no contest
> *


x2 but nuthin' against '64's


----------



## RB84REGAL (Dec 4, 2008)

Mine is the 63 my great grandma bought a Black on Black SS 327 4spd brand new n its still in the family :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

6 cuatro....!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

When I had a 63, I wanted a 64. Now that I have a 64, I'd like to get another 63. So right now, my vote is 63. :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

I like em both, but my vote is for the six four


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

63 all damn day.... And I will own one one day


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

either


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

1963 RAGTOP HANDS DOWN.


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

six - four :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

we got 82 votes and no one claiming the votes?????? vote and posts your reason :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

mr impala edited the votes,,64


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

a 59!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

63 ALL DAY


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 21 2009, 10:35 PM~12778615
> *a 59!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 i'll take a 59 over a 63 or a64 any day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

This is an obvious one. 63 all day everyday over a 64 no comparison.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 21 2009, 09:12 PM~12778322
> *mr impala edited the votes,,64
> *


UMM NO  No need too not like its close :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

63 if i had to choose :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 21 2009, 11:12 PM~12778322
> *mr impala edited the votes,,64
> *


 :0 how do you do that? pinche Mr. Impala


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 21 2009, 11:16 PM~12779504
> *:0 how do you do that? pinche Mr. Impala
> *


I LOVE YOU NIMSTER


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

63  :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

Six Trey All Day! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2009, 01:19 AM~12779519
> *I LOVE YOU NIMSTER
> *


 :biggrin: 64 64 64 :cheesy: :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 21 2009, 11:34 PM~12779594
> *:biggrin: 64 64 64  :cheesy:  :0
> *


shit that 64 u got came from ME


----------



## BigRobb (Sep 26, 2008)

63 and u know this! :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 22 2009, 01:16 AM~12779504
> *:0 how do you do that? pinche Mr. Impala
> *



:0


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 22 2009, 01:34 AM~12779594
> *:biggrin: 64 64 64  :cheesy:  :0
> *



Thats right homie... puro 64!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2009, 01:41 AM~12779616
> *shit that 64 u got came from ME
> *


 :yes:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

I own a '64 but i do like the '63


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

we all like 63s and 64s, but lets face it, they got it right in 1964, it was the pinacle in Impala making!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigRobb_@Jan 22 2009, 04:24 AM~12779808
> *63 and u know this!  :biggrin:
> *


truth.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

I think we should start a new poll............

How many people used to like 64's better but now they beleive they are "played" so they do not like they as much any more?????

lol


1964s were the first year Impala I liked. I believe it was in 1990 that I finally had saved up enough money from working at a fast food joint that I was able to pay I think $600 for my first 1964 impala. A 1964 was the first and second car I ever owned. I fell in love with the interior styling. The interior inserts. The flow of the body lines. The wrap around trim. The grin from the grille. I could go on and on, the wire wheel hubcaps, the remote mirrors, the radiator brace mounted cruise control, the simulated wood wheel option, there are soo many things that seperate these two vehicles. And I could care less if every person on the earth had one or if every person on the earth says that "fad" is over, its not a fad to me, it is what it is and it will always be.

   

From the last guy apparently on this site that still loves 1964s the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

i cant believe that 63s are winning.

i own a 63 two door 

but my dream car is a 64 convertable.

cool

good topic


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jan 22 2009, 10:36 AM~12782010
> *I think we should start a new poll............
> 
> How many people used to like 64's better but now they beleive they are "played" so they do not like they as much any more?????
> ...


I stay true to the 6-4. Dreamed of owning a rag four for many years. Now that I got one, no way could I flip.. 3's are nice too though.. but the 4 is the only way to roll


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 21 2009, 11:11 PM~12776422
> *I like em both, but my vote is for the six three
> *




:0 

I KNEW YOU WOULD COME AROUND.... 

63 :biggrin:


----------



## sambrutay (Jul 5, 2006)

1963 :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I love 64's.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jan 21 2009, 11:55 AM~12771291
> *Six Tre all day!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 22 2009, 04:10 PM~12782852
> *:0
> 
> I KNEW YOU WOULD COME AROUND....
> ...



Six FOUR 4 SURE!!!!!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

63s all the way i miis my old one


----------



## MR. Qwik Deville (Dec 24, 2008)

yall fools know its all about that 6 duece rag !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
stop frontin' :angry:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

i like 63 rags better than 64 sport coupe rags but 64 SS rags kinda equal out with 63' rags in my opinion


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. Qwik Deville_@Jan 22 2009, 10:39 PM~12787329
> *yall fools know its all about that 6 duece rag !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> stop frontin'  :angry:
> *


:no: its all bout 63s :biggrin:


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

64 gots my vote


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Jan 21 2009, 03:28 PM~12773506
> * 63 HANDS DOWN!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


IS THAT THE DAMN RIDE FROM BOYS IN THE HOOD


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

63 seems to be more defined to me, the way the body comes to a point, the sexy grill and the sweet cove moulding, 64 looks like it ran into a wall with its flat ass grill


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

i got a 62, and 64 had a 63 sold that first but to me there all throw away cars g-bodys are cool


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Used to be the 64, but as of right now its the 63 :biggrin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

63 all day. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

neither




but, i do like the straight lines of a 64 (the way the front and rear is vertical)


but, i also like the 63 is pointed front and rear.







so i guess my reply is fuckin worthless.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 22 2009, 10:35 PM~12788857
> *neither
> but, i do like the straight lines of a 64 (the way the front and rear is vertical)
> but, i also like the 63 is pointed front and rear.
> ...



Ya, I'd rather fly something else.



My opinion is really worthless, I like 65's 67's and Dueces....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

A lotta people who dont lowride. especilayy women and kids will see a 62, 63, 61, 65, etc...dip'n down the Blvd and say...."ahh..look at that '64!!" :roflmao: :roflmao: It's been exploited that much and thats OK.

Like I said before, there is no substitute to the 64. None. All are baddass to me however.

Again, the 64 is to Lowriding what the 32 Ford 3 or 5 window coupe is to Hot Rodding. Sure, a sleded out '49 Merc is the shit, but nothing compares to a deuce coupe with flames!


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

64 all the way......................................


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 21 2009, 01:52 PM~12771264
> *terrific but thats not an option so pick 63 or 64 and thanks for stopping by
> *


I think this is a great topic, I think the winner should face off against the 62' after a month or so :biggrin:


----------



## 64ragtop (Jul 23, 2008)

:biggrin: SIX FO for sure


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 22 2009, 10:49 PM~12789071
> *A lotta people who dont lowride. especilayy women and kids will see a 62, 63, 61, 65, etc...dip'n down the Blvd and say...."ahh..look at that '64!!"  :roflmao:  :roflmao: It's been exploited that much and thats OK.
> 
> Like I said before, there is no substitute to the 64. None. All are baddass to me however.
> ...


 :roflmao: ...... :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I think this poll is broken.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 23 2009, 06:45 AM~12790782
> *I think this poll is broken.
> *


nope its just fine dont be mad cuz your 64's are out favored 7-10 :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

I like all Impala's 58-78(2 drs.,rags)the 63 looks nicer imo,I'd rather roll a 67 over either one though.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 23 2009, 01:12 PM~12792522
> *nope its just fine dont be mad cuz your 64's are out favored 7-10  :biggrin:
> *


The 64 was an improvement upon the 63's already good looks.... like someone said they got it right in 64 and they couldnt improve upon perfection, so they had to change it up completely in 65.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 22 2009, 08:33 PM~12785247
> *Six TREY ALL DAY EVERYDAY!!!!!
> *





X2


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 23 2009, 12:19 AM~12787858
> *63 seems to be more defined to me, the way the body comes to a point, the sexy grill and the sweet cove moulding, 64 looks like it ran into a wall with its flat ass grill
> *



I WAS JUST THINKING THE SAME THING


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

63 all day!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 22 2009, 11:34 AM~12781996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i change my mind 64 looks better if its like this


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree Toons!!! Who won anyways?? I voted 6Fo


----------



## wedz13 (May 24, 2007)

does any one know what vin number makes it a true ss for a 63?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*63 RAG *


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i like 64 hard top better,but its something about a 63 drop


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 23 2009, 04:19 PM~12793706
> *I WAS JUST THINKING THE SAME THING
> *



:0REALLY?????


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT for them 64'S


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 21 2009, 10:40 AM~12770670
> *Me and a buddy were talking about which car people would rather have so now its time to see whos right  :biggrin:
> *


the 64 impala is the staple of lowriders the poster child of lowriders if you looked up lowrider in the dictionary it would probebley have a picture of a 64 impala they oooz lowrider ......but i love 63s to


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

63 *****


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wedz13_@Jan 23 2009, 07:21 PM~12797506
> *does any one know what vin number makes it a true ss for a 63?
> *



its on the cowl tag for 63, my 63 ss rag says 3z on the accessory code list


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

64 but i'll take a 63 anyday


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

63 better body lines. 64's just dont have the classic body line's like a tre. 4's are to flat. but i'll take one if it was given to me! :biggrin:


----------



## spinner (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Jan 23 2009, 10:16 PM~12790347
> *I think this is a great topic, I think the winner should face off against the 62' after a month or so :biggrin:
> *



you not serious? obviously everyone on here knows the two best years of impalas...


----------



## spinner (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 24 2009, 02:38 PM~12798099
> *i like 64 hard top  better,but its something about a 63 drop
> *



same...i got a 63 at the mo..love the 64 coupes but something about the 63 rags that get me


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey Brent start another poll between 58 and 59....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jan 25 2009, 08:19 AM~12808257
> *Hey Brent start another poll between 58 and 59....
> *



sell me your 64 :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 25 2009, 01:53 PM~12808673
> *sell me a 63  :biggrin:
> *




:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

i like em both equally, but if its a 64 its gotta be an ss


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i picked 64, but i love the 63 front end...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Jan 23 2009, 02:05 AM~12789782
> *64 all the way......................................
> *


hahaha, i remember making that pic in your avatar after soem ghetto ass dude called up and wanted to order some emblems.


he described them as "that kangaroo the be on tha back in tha little circle"














another one called up asking "you mayne, you got dem replacement quarter poundas"


so i made this pic













some dude on here asked if you could put a dremel tool on wire wheels


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

wtf? isda saem chet :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jan 26 2009, 04:01 AM~12816033
> *wtf? isda saem chet :uh:
> *


english, por favor


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

if we were talking hardtops id pick a 64 hands down but in convertable I like the 63 better by a pussy hair


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 21 2009, 09:40 AM~12770670
> *Me and a buddy were talking about which car people would rather have so now its time to see whos right  :biggrin:
> *










ENOUGH SAID  :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 26 2009, 01:56 AM~12816024
> *hahaha, i remember making that pic in your avatar after soem ghetto ass dude called up and wanted to order some emblems.
> he described them as "that kangaroo the be on tha back in tha little circle"
> 
> ...



you got way too much time on your hands....... :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 26 2009, 12:17 PM~12817573
> *you got way too much time on your hands....... :biggrin:
> *


lol, only takes a few minutes. i did those pics like 3-4 years ago.


----------



## certified g (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 26 2009, 02:56 AM~12816024
> *hahaha, i remember making that pic in your avatar after soem ghetto ass dude called up and wanted to order some emblems.
> he described them as "that kangaroo the be on tha back in tha little circle"
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i really dont like those years im prefer 65-68,but if i was to choose from those i will say a 63 since it doesnt really look like a box. i like the way the frot and rear are a bit pointy, i also think this topic is a repost :uh:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 26 2009, 05:21 AM~12816058
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 26 2009, 04:34 PM~12819210
> *x2  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 i never noticed that tat


----------



## Barber Marcos (Jan 26, 2009)

64


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

six tre all day.....


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 26 2009, 12:34 PM~12819210
> *x2  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 21 2009, 01:53 PM~12771280
> *63 hands down no contest
> *


X100000


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

63


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

63 it seems a little more rare 64s are everywhere it seems :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

looks like 63's by a landslide


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

64 hardtop first then 63 rag second

if its between the two rags, id take a 63 thanks

dont like 64 rags


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 26 2009, 02:02 AM~12816034
> *english, por favor
> *


no habla inglas, only eboniks :uh:


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)

GOT 64 BUT LOOKING FOR A 63 JUS WANT BOTH


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Jan 28 2009, 04:19 PM~12838074
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

THE 64..


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

:0


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 23 2009, 11:12 AM~12792522
> *nope its just fine dont be mad cuz your 64's are out favored 7-10  :biggrin:
> *




the poll is about 63 and 64 rags, someone start a poll about 63 and 64 hardtops and 64s will win that one  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 26 2009, 12:34 PM~12819210
> *x2  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ink but tell your girl use more lube next time shes getting titty fucked it might safe her from getting that friction burn :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 22 2009, 01:03 PM~12782761
> *I stay true to the 6-4.  Dreamed of owning a rag four for many years.  Now that I got one, no way could I flip.. 3's are nice too though.. but the 4 is the only way to roll
> *


hell yea 64 all day long 
i love 64 rag /ht/ ss/ non ss 
there the shit 

i still like 63 but not as much


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 23 2009, 12:28 PM~12793271
> *The 64 was an improvement upon the 63's already good looks.... like someone said they got it right in 64 and they couldnt improve upon perfection, so they had to change it up completely in 65.
> *


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

64


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 29 2009, 02:24 PM~12849828
> *hell yea 64 all day long
> i love 64 rag /ht/ ss/ non ss
> there the shit
> ...


hell ya other then a 64 should be 58 :worship:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt 4 64s


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 31 2009, 07:07 PM~12867898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck it a 64 or 63 you can't go wrong with either one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Jan 21 2009, 11:27 AM~12771063
> *sorry guys I think you're both wrong the 62' is by FAR the best model for those years :biggrin:
> *


dats true!!

still, the 64 is the epitome of lolo's. many songs were written with the 64 in them. let me ride come to mind...


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Jan 21 2009, 10:27 AM~12771063
> *sorry guys I think you're both wrong the 62' is by FAR the best model for those years :biggrin:
> *


well 59 kills them all , the question is between 63 and 64


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Jan 31 2009, 07:54 PM~12870622
> *well 59 kills them all , the question is between 63 and 64
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bettyboop 63 (Feb 3, 2009)

63 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bettyboop 63_@Feb 6 2009, 08:50 PM~12931392
> *63 :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


lets see some pics of the hood


----------



## bettyboop 63 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

Phuk! thats like making someone whos ambidextrous pick what hand they rather have! good points bout lows of the year, tons of both. music usually representn the 4. but Dough Boy was rockn that trey! i wanted a trey but got the 4 first. still want that trey by the way. the booty on the trey is just filthy especially chromed out. but the 4 got the gangsta grizzille. the jury has made its decision... SIX TREY


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 21 2009, 06:02 PM~12774359
> *yeah but what about
> SUNDANCE 63
> 
> ...


touch of gold

black cherry

chulo 63

hustler 63

southside 63


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAVORITES "PURA ONDA"


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jan 21 2009, 05:54 PM~12774295
> *Loco 64
> 
> Southside Player 64
> ...


Black Cherry
Anthonies 63
Touch of Gold
ive got to throw in el Amo :biggrin: 
now thats a Complete RAP


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

Rest my Case.....Threes all day every day


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:yes: all day!


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

:biggrin: 64's


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 10 2009, 02:49 PM~12963529
> *Black Cherry
> Anthonies 63
> Touch of Gold
> ...


yes and lets not forget el amo...............


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

64's all the way


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 10 2009, 01:49 PM~12963529
> *Black Cherry
> Anthonies 63
> Touch of Gold
> ...


FOXXIE BROWN
FLAVOR OF THE MONTH


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Feb 10 2009, 07:51 PM~12966243
> *yes and lets not forget el amo...............
> 
> *


thanks Dogg


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

PURA ONDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

64 is king


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=442707


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

63


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 10 2009, 01:49 PM~12963529
> *Black Cherry
> Anthonies 63
> Touch of Gold
> ...


^^^^^^^^^

All Beautiful cars mentioned above, BUT none of those cars have won LROTY or TOTY

six foe foe show all day evr day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 25 2009, 03:37 PM~13110912
> *^^^^^^^^^
> 
> All Beautiful cars mentioned above, BUT none of those cars have won LROTY or TOTY
> ...


evil 63 won LOTY


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2009, 04:42 PM~13110946
> *evil 63 won LOTY
> *



not on the list


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 25 2009, 03:42 PM~13110952
> *not on the list
> *


never said it was


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2009, 04:43 PM~13110961
> *never said it was
> *



Then why quote my post?????

Reading is fundamental 

   

and as nice as Evil 63 is..........I would take any of the ones I mentioned over it!!!! What would you take brent?

Evil 63

SSP

Loco 64

Certified Gangster

SS 64(rag 409)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 25 2009, 03:46 PM~13110989
> *Then why quote my post?????
> 
> Reading is fundamental
> ...


Id take Thee Ark


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2009, 04:47 PM~13110996
> *Id take Thee Ark
> *



There you have it MR 63 Impala prefers a mediocre 64 over a 63 that won LOTY

Proof is in the pudding


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 25 2009, 03:52 PM~13111038
> *There you have it MR 63 Impala prefers a mediocre 64 over a 63 that won LOTY
> 
> Proof is in the pudding
> ...


 cuz i can part your 64 out for more money than that 63 was probably sold for


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 25 2009, 05:12 PM~13111225
> *cuz i can part your 64 out for more money than that 63 was probably sold for
> *


so your saying a 64 hardtop is worth and looks better then a 63 hardtop??????

gonna have to change your name to MR 64 Impala 

 

PS: that was not a question the question is why car would you take the 64s I have mentioned or the Evil 63 you mentioned??????


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 25 2009, 04:15 PM~13111247
> *so your saying a 64 hardtop is worth and looks better then a 63 hardtop??????
> 
> gonna have to change your name to MR 64 Impala
> ...


Well all of those 64's were built better than evil 63 so id take SS Player. Its like me telling you would you rather have a so so 64 or a BAD ASS 63 common sense says take the BAD ASS 63 even if your a 64 fan


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

1963 HANDS DOWN BUT I OWN A 68' :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 25 2009, 05:37 PM~13110912
> *^^^^^^^^^
> 
> All Beautiful cars mentioned above, BUT none of those cars have won LROTY or TOTY
> ...


who gives a fuck if they won awards. the question is which would you prefer(meaNING IN 0RIGINAL FORM) not what custom 63 or 64 is better


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2009, 05:26 PM~13111361
> *who gives a fuck if they won awards. the question is which would you prefer(meaNING IN 0RIGINAL FORM) not what custom 63 or 64 is better
> *



I WOULD PREFER A 1964.

I thought I had been pretty clear about that...........

Please refrence my posts to date in this thread.

I had mentioned some pretty nice 1964s and Almo mentioned some pretty nice 63s and I had commented about the acclamations the 64s had received vs the 63s then Brent said he would prefer a mediocre 64(my car) over a LOTY 63, which shocked me, then he said out of two LOTY's evil 63 vs ssp 64, he preferred the 64. He might prefer a different 63 over SSP though. I am not sure if another 63 has won LOTY though.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

63 :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 25 2009, 07:32 PM~13111412
> *I WOULD PREFER A 1964.
> 
> I thought I had been pretty clear about that...........
> ...


Glad i didnt have to go back through all of that.... who needs those old "Cliffs Notes"..... when we have "Noahs Notes". :biggrin: 

But i cant believe this topic is still alive since everyone agrees that nineteen hundred and sixty four is the ultimate.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

The first car I ever wanted was a 64, but to honest, it was cuase I didn't even know what a 63 looked like (I was 14). I own a 63 now, and would have to choose a 63 for this poll, but theres still something about a 64. I mean, like said before, a 64 is THEE car when people think about lowriders. I mean, I've been sayin "rollin in my six fo..da den da..." since I heard dre say it !!


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

fuck em both 62


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

1964 :thumbsup:


----------



## BombDeville (Feb 22, 2009)

nothin like qourters on a three but lets face it fellas us lowriders gotem both on lock.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Feb 10 2009, 10:56 AM~12961937
> *ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAVORITES "PURA ONDA"
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 21 2009, 10:40 AM~12770670
> *Me and a buddy were talking about which car people would rather have so now its time to see whos right  :biggrin:
> *


6 trey!! fuck i want one


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

WUT ELSE IZ THER TO SAY..


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I've owned both styles and I have to say *SEX TRE 63* all the way... 

Can't forget the movie Boyz n the Hood


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

YOU CAN HAVE THEM BOTH & I LIKE THEM BOTH ,BUT I WILL TAKE A FINE 59 HT OR RAG TOP BUT 4 KNOW I WILL JUST SETTLE FOR MY 68 CUSTOM COUPE IMP


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the paint on this one, I've wondered how it would look without the gold, only chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

six fo all day.


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

Six Three For Me! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: = 4


----------



## Blue Flame (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd have to go with the 63 it has all the things I like about the 64 has but that front has that V on each side of the the front where the 64 is flat down that V gives it just that much more character


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

both are nice, but i prefer 63s... the front end is better looking and the interior (especially non SS with the cloth inserts) is much nicer IMO


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

I WILL GO WITH DA 64.....!!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

63


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

63 ALL THE WAY


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 27 2009, 11:39 AM~13129014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Definitely a 63


----------



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)

63 impala fo life :thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

wtf is da diffrence? :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

64 BUT NOTHING BEATS A 58 OR 61,


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

Shit tha 63 has more sharper creases, the grill looks bigger, likes its smiling at you, the trunk lid backplate molding is bigger. Oh and I'm not hating because I have a 64 SS hardtop, but I just treasure my 63 SS Ragtop more, because you just don't see them as much out here in the midwest as much as you do the 64 Impala. But my true hearts desire is the 59 ragtop, could have had one for almost nothing. My brother in law wanted to trade me my 67 ragtop for his 59 ragtop but like a stupid ass I said no, because it was rougher than my 67. But shit I see how much they are going for on here, this 59 would have brought more than any of these pieces of shits. But this is just my my opinion. I love all Impalas! They all have their own style and look about them. Shit I used to say I hated Cadillacs, lately they have grown on me. I've bought 2 90's and 2 2door Fleetwoods. If I was millionaire, I'd have a ragtop fully loaded of each year starting from the 58 to 75. Oh also an 80's LeCabriolet. But homies keep loving them Impalas because this lowriding sport of ours is the baddest!!!!!!!  Shit I type too freakin much what the hell is wrong with me?!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh and you boys at Bowtie Connection keep doing your thang, because everthing you put out is tha SHIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

63 - 64 Impalas are the best years. Of course all years are nice, bet the 3 and 4 are most gangster :biggrin: 

But to answer the question, it would be 63 of course :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill never buy another 64...


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 09:56 PM~13282133
> *ill never buy another 64...
> *


x2, after mine is built...I'll never get another. I'm gonna go for a 59,61, or 62 next, hopefully a vert.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 13 2009, 11:56 PM~13275728
> *wtf is da diffrence? :uh:
> *


body lines, grill, rear cove, 63 has 2 lines on the hood and trunk, 64 has 1 line down the center of the hood and trunk. 63 is pointy on the front fenders and on the quarters. I love both but I get tired of going to local cruises and seeing 2-5 64's.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Mar 14 2009, 05:58 PM~13282145
> *x2, after mine is built...I'll never get another. I'm gonna go for a 59,61, or 62 next, hopefully a vert.
> *



64 is most respected year..


----------



## BigDaddyInTheCaddy (Nov 6, 2008)

SIXXXTY MOTHERFUCKEN THREE


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

63 for me


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

my opinion changes every time I think about it..

SS or not??


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 14 2009, 08:00 PM~13282496
> *my opinion changes every time I think about it..
> 
> SS or not??
> *


They both have their own style. I like them all. I am really partial to a 63 SS with the big engine turned tail light cove. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 27 2009, 11:39 AM~13129014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

63 SS CONVERT.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 27 2009, 01:39 PM~13129014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The black rims set that car off. NICE!


Build a 61 Mr. Impala :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

to the top for more ownage


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

i love my trey.

but i want both.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Rag 63
HT 64


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Is 61 a choice? :biggrin:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

I KNOW EVERYBODY WANTS THE 4 BUT THE TREY IS MY BEAST


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

63's got more curves :biggrin: so I'll take that


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

tre :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Apr 9 2010, 05:08 AM~17142607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: out of nearly 400 people twice as many peeps like the 63 better

remember the polls about ragtops not hardtops


----------



## KushMaster (Nov 30, 2007)

63


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

63 RAG ALL DAY......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 21 2009, 12:40 PM~12770670
> *Me and a buddy were talking about which car people would rather have so now its time to see whos right  :biggrin:
> *


62


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Jan 21 2009, 12:27 PM~12771063
> *sorry guys I think you're both wrong the 62' is by FAR the best model for those years :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
vert!!! :ninja: :ninja: on sum real shit!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

63 all day


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

just voted too


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Love my 4


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*FOUR* :biggrin:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

:happysad: :happysad:


> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Mar 11 2009, 08:51 PM~13252042
> *I WILL GO WITH DA 64.....!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice 4 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Ive owned a fully restored 64 Impala but I sold it a couple of years back. My dream car is a rag 63 Impala and I think its the only year of Impala that I have not owned yet.* uffin:


----------



## SilverStarLimoSD (Apr 17, 2008)

63's ttt!


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

I hate to say it but I dont really like fo's anymore. Every once in awhile one will come along that will floor me though. 63s looks like a lot more creativity and thought and sculpting went into them as opposed to the fo.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

sold my last 63 in vegas, and now doing a 64... i like em both but the 64 has allways been my all time favorite... my 2cents


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 63 ss vert anniversary gold :biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Apr 17 2010, 04:57 AM~17219450
> *I hate to say it but I dont really like fo's anymore. Every once in awhile one will come along that will floor me though. 63s looks like a lot more creativity and thought and sculpting went into them as opposed to the fo.
> *


what he said never liked 64s unless its a vert but 63 1st


----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)

:biggrin:







:wow: :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 21 2009, 11:53 AM~12771280
> *63 hands down no contest
> *


X2


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have to go with the 63, :h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

The six-four got my vote. There are more rolling around for a reason.... More detail in the grille area & the tail lights. The "U" shaped side chrome molding that wraps from top to bottom untouchable (NON-SS).


----------



## bmfm64 (Apr 27, 2010)

six four. had about 40 of them never a 63 in the bunch.


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

63 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

This thread is getting old, but I like the 64 best. I am biased, of course


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

BOTH are winners! i own a 64 rag now, but i have owned a frame off 63, i do happen to prefer the grill and rear cove of a 63 over a 64. in my opinion if your going rock a COMPLETELY STOCK impala then the 64 gets my vote,(ALL FACTORY CORRECT ACCESSORIES IS A MUST!),but if your planning on rocking AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS, COLOR BAR, SQUIRTS, AND 72 SPOKE DAYTONS on 5x20s then it's a 63.


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Mar 1 2009, 09:37 AM~13144068
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: = 4
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*I'd take either *


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 29 2010, 06:53 PM~17345551
> *I'd roll either
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

I love both, but say if i had to choose one as a convertible....id pick 63 :biggrin: 

But moonroof or hardtop id pick 64


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

63ss rag


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NL PISO_@Apr 30 2010, 08:51 PM~17355694
> *I love both, but say if i had to choose one as a convertible....id pick 63 :biggrin:
> 
> But moonroof or hardtop id pick 64
> *


never thought about it that way, makes sense tho


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

64 because it is my biggest dream car   . 63 Is also cool but I dont like the back end of it.


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

SIX FOUR  it was my first,and will be my last....(one of my last)


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## 81CUTTDOGG (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 21 2009, 01:53 PM~12771280
> *63 hands down no contest
> *


Co-signed...


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 21 2009, 02:53 PM~12771280
> *63 hands down no contest
> *


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Apr 29 2010, 05:57 PM~17344961
> *MORE PICS!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


*CK BAJITO C.C. TOPIC 4 MORE  *


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

63 between these two but they go in order for me 58 is the best 61 is my favorite then 62 then 63 and last 64 all rags of course


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

SEEING THAT I OWN ONE AMA GO WITH A SIX TREY.


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

OLD SCH  BAJITO


----------



## olskl49 (Dec 18, 2009)

63 all day long


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

hard question...kinda like asking if you had to pick between 2 of your children, which one would you pick....but if i had to, i gotta go with the 64...theyre bad ass.....especially an SS...and i dont care how many people say that they're played out...no impala will ever get played out, no matter what year....cool topic :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

I like the body lines and ass on a '63 rag SS over the '64 rag SS but I like the '64 rag SS interior over the Tre SS interior. In the end tho, I'd choose a '63 SS rag over the '64 rag.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@May 27 2010, 02:29 PM~17623847
> *hard question...kinda like asking if you had to pick between 2 of your children, which one would you pick....but if i had to, i gotta go with the 64...theyre bad ass.....especially an SS...and i dont care how many people say that they're played out...no impala will ever get played out, no matter what year....cool topic :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 21 2009, 11:52 AM~12771264
> *terrific but thats not an option so pick 63 or 64 and thanks for stopping by
> *


:biggrin: lol
63 for me


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

64


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Apr 18 2010, 01:08 PM~17228196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 1 2010, 04:51 AM~17661617
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


why'd u put a Six Tre plate on a four?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Jun 1 2010, 10:52 AM~17663567
> *why'd u put a Six Tre plate on a four?
> *


i didnt, somebody posted the license plate as their choice of year, (63) so I posted their same license plate but its on a 64


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

that tre all day


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

63 :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

ive owned both..not convertables...but theirs a few things i like better on the 63...i luv the hood lip molding...just somthing about it on the trey..i luv the badge on the hood a little bigger then the 64...i also luved the chrome rings around the tail lights..and the trunk badge..i also liked the trunk panel chrome or stock they both look good..and i also love the front bumper guard on the 63...my favorite out of them all!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Jun 2 2010, 02:25 PM~17676636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a bad mofo :worship:


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

sixty four cuz all these southerners would think the 63 is a 4 anyway and say dat six fo tight mayne.. :wow:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 3 2010, 06:35 PM~17688705
> *sixty four cuz all these southerners would think the 63 is a 4 anyway and say dat six fo tight mayne.. :wow:
> *


62,63,64 = six fo


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Jun 4 2010, 11:55 AM~17695665
> *62,63,64 = six fo
> *


yea and the worst is the "Yea I had a 68 just like it dawg, my shit was just like this rag and everytang!" Makes me want to punch them in da head...or the ones that roll up in a g body with chester cheetah on the side asking how much, like they got money to buy it..I hate the south..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

64 mayne!! wit the does open!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

The 63 more clean 64's are to plain


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: 64


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

FOE


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

its not a rag but
a lil motivation will help









:cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Jun 1 2010, 09:52 AM~17663567
> *why'd u put a Six Tre plate on a four?
> *


cuase they phail!


----------



## pairodice (Jun 12, 2010)

six tray


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Big-M wants a 64 real bad. Thats why he keeps fuckin up this Tre :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

6 tre :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

gotta go wit a foe drop top


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 2 2010, 03:15 AM~17671909
> *i didnt, somebody posted the license plate as their choice of year, (63) so I posted their same license plate but its on a 64
> *



long story short.. I needed a plate when i was out of state at a show so I didn't get pulled over. It turned out to be a great photo opportunity.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

63 ss with a dash tach 64 ss edit: front end :uh: :happysad:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: them 6foes be G'd up too damn....hno:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jun 12 2010, 07:11 AM~17766138
> *its not a rag but
> a lil motivation will help
> 
> ...


I love that side trim on a non SS 64. Adds great detail the square body.


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 14 2010, 07:01 AM~17780567
> *gotta go wit a foe drop top
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AGREED
tha tre looks too pointy front and rear
smooth lines on tha 4


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

six tray


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 6 2010, 08:35 PM~17712365
> *The 63 more clean 64's are to plain
> *


x2


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

64


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

trey


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jan 21 2009, 11:01 AM~12771353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I said 63 cause the front end :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

64 of course


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

63 IT WAS 2 MUCH 64s ON THE STREET WHEN I WAS LIL


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q268/ma...ows/DSC1450.jpg[/img]
either one but theres something bout the 6 Trey that catchs my attention more then the 64


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood_@Aug 31 2010, 10:44 AM~18449156
> *http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q268/ma...ows/DSC1450.jpg[/img]
> either one but theres something bout the 6 Trey that  catchs my attention more then the 64
> *



those are 62's...


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Aug 21 2010, 06:36 PM~18371099
> *I love that side trim on a non SS 64. Adds great detail the square body.
> *


Makes it classy!!


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

63 without a doubt.


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

Which Would You Rather Own? 63 or 64 

1963 Impala Convertible [ 390 ] [64.14%] 
1964 Impala Convertible [ 218 ] [35.86%] 
Total Votes: 608 


the 63 verts


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

64 :nicoderm:


----------



## Pontiac Matt (Sep 19, 2010)

Since I am the newb!tch, I can't vote in the poll, evidently. So....

Before I was a Pontiac diehard, the six-THREE was IT. Hands down. To me, the '64 is just subtle improvements under the skin with only minor changes to the skin of a '63. Plus, there were no '64s made with aluminum fenders bumpers and other stuff; GM cut its own nuts off in its self-imposed racing ban in January of 1963. Dumb-asses.

Also, it is not widely known but the '65 body style (with curved side glass, etc.) was SUPPOSED to be a '64 release but tooling and corporate/political challenges caused the delays.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 24 2010, 08:13 PM~18655416
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: thats a super clean six3


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 24 2010, 09:13 PM~18655416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I choose this guys 63 :worship:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 24 2010, 07:13 PM~18655416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice six fo


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme+Sep 24 2010, 11:48 PM~18657055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tanks maynes :cheesy:


----------



## SAN DIEGO GUY!!! (Oct 14, 2009)

SINCE I DONE HAD BOTH HARD AND SOFT 63 ALWAYS GOT MORE ATTENTION SO I'LL SAY 63 THE OLDER THE BETTER.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

show off :biggrin: 





whats up waynie :wave:


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

Ive owned both, but I love the 64.


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

63 all day to me i have owned both years but somthing about that 63 i like just alittle better uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

had both rag top and kept my 63 i like the body grill tittie bumpers 64 nice too just a lil to square


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

trey all day brothas... sorry, not a drop... but its my baby


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

wow -- i own a 63 two door impala from a one owner who kept it for 34yrs 

and ive had it since.

i thought 64s would win this.

but lets take this topic further.


what do yall like about the 63 over the 64??

jus wonderin


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 16 2010, 01:13 PM~19342764
> *wow -- i own a 63 two door impala from a one owner who kept it for 34yrs
> 
> and ive had it since.
> ...



EVERYTHING :biggrin: 

THE FRONT END LOOKS 100X'S BETTER


AND I OWN A 64 RIGHT NOW :happysad:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

hmmmm whats better on a 63?

the side trim is better and makes the car look longer and lower... front and back trim and hood/trunk emblems are better... 

points at both ends make the car look MUCH less square

fender spears kick ass

headlight trim is better compared to a simple ring

grill looks better with turn signals in it, and overall grill design is cleaner

bumpers are better how they come up towards the fenders more aggresively..

placement of impala emblem on back 1/4 is better

better gas door guards LOL

WAAAAY better front bumper guard (well grill guard since its a 63)

taillight cove panel is much better than the 64 rear setup

shit, and thats just the outside LOL.. i also like hte interiors more in a 63! slight differences but make a differences.. and the patterns i like mre for the hardtop inserts..


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

6 four


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 16 2010, 07:18 PM~19345605
> *hmmmm whats better on a 63?
> 
> the side trim is better and makes the car look longer and lower... front and back trim and hood/trunk emblems are better...
> ...



:werd: 

I DIDN'T WANT TO TYPE ALL THAT... GLAD YOU DID :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 17 2010, 06:57 AM~19350620
> *:werd:
> 
> I DIDN'T WANT TO TYPE ALL THAT... GLAD YOU DID  :biggrin:
> *



LOL thanks brotha...

i coulda kept goin and u know it!


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 17 2010, 07:57 AM~19350620
> *:werd:
> 
> I DIDN'T WANT TO TYPE ALL THAT... GLAD YOU DID  :biggrin:
> *



diggin ya.

peace


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Dec 17 2010, 10:50 AM~19350832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

63


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

TRE all daaay.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

64. they saved the best for last...

but i do loves mah deuce rag...


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

No contest,, in my opinion


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

64 was the hit back in the day but 63 is what I had and 63's have more character


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 16 2010, 12:13 PM~19342764
> *wow -- i own a 63 two door impala from a one owner who kept it for 34yrs
> 
> and ive had it since.
> ...


THE POINTS/BODY LINES, AND A MURAL LOOKS BETTER ON THE TRUNK LID (NO TRIM DOWN THE MIDDLE)


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

A PERFECT 1963 :biggrin: 









:worship: 1963 IMPALA CONV. :biggrin:


----------



## ss63 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 17 2010, 05:57 AM~19350620
> *:werd:
> 
> I DIDN'T WANT TO TYPE ALL THAT... GLAD YOU DID  :biggrin:
> *


x100 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 19 2010, 11:38 AM~19367060
> *THE POINTS/BODY LINES, AND A MURAL LOOKS BETTER ON THE TRUNK LID (NO TRIM DOWN THE MIDDLE)
> *



X2


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

i like 63 better. my first two cars were 63s. i like 64s too though


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Sep 7 2010, 05:39 PM~18509571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

Both-there both bad


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalaric_@Jan 2 2011, 08:01 PM~19485551
> *Both-there both bad
> *


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:green\'>This is my six4 rag "Goin' Hollywood" all OG. I put on a set of 14x7 Daytons wrapped around a set of 5.20 Premium Sportways and representing the big "T" to the fullest for the last 30 years here in 2011.</span>*


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate+Dec 16 2010, 12:13 PM~19342764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That pic show why I like the 63 better, 64 is so flat and squared off. Looks like the basic early sketches of what turned into the 63 almost lol. But that's just me, a lot of people like the fact that it's squared off.


----------



## crazy compton (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Dec 20 2010, 10:14 PM~19380155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


both go hard but 63s are just like damn :wow:


----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

64 verts look like a candybar drivin down the road. Not that that's a bad thing.


----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

A 1962 or 1963 I'll take b4 a 1964


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jun 4 2010, 03:06 PM~17697219
> *yea and the worst is the "Yea I had a 68 just like it dawg, my shit was just like this rag and everytang!" Makes me want to punch them in da head...or the ones that roll up in a g body with chester cheetah on the side asking how much, like they got money to buy it..I hate the south..
> *


stfu and gtfo


----------



## houndstooth1964 (Dec 8, 2010)

Choosing between a 63 and a 64 drop is like choosing between $1000 in $100's and $1000 in $20's. They Look a little different but both get you laid!


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 2 2011, 10:19 PM~19485723
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>This is my six4 rag "Goin' Hollywood" all OG.  I put on a set of 14x7 Daytons wrapped around a set of 5.20 Premium Sportways and representing the big "T" to the fullest for the last 30 years here in 2011.</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Love it


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houndstooth1964_@Feb 1 2011, 11:21 PM~19762206
> *Choosing between a 63 and a 64 drop is like choosing between $1000 in $100's and $1000 in $20's.  They Look a little different but both get you laid!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

I find it interesting that GM used a straight front with an H rear trim on the 63 and the opposite on the 64.


BTW, :thumbsup: on the 63 for having similar 62 grill/rear trim treatment.


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm a 63 guy too, I like the points front and back, the body lines and where the side trim is located.
64s are nice but what I like about them are the non-SS side trim and if I ever got one it would have to be a vert.





> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 19 2010, 10:38 AM~19367060
> *THE POINTS/BODY LINES, AND A MURAL LOOKS BETTER ON THE TRUNK LID (NO TRIM DOWN THE MIDDLE)
> *


----------



## my1963ss (Jun 27, 2010)

63 all day homies :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*Behind the scenes with Volo Photography

VIDEO LINK :* :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=playe...e&v=p8kpaFYGMg8 :biggrin:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

63.. like the rear end better


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

foe


----------



## IMPALLAC (Jun 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2009, 01:38 PM~12772932
> *63
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful.................. :worship: 

63


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

Both are bad ass! 63's and 64's


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 14 2011, 04:15 PM~19869433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

64..., the original box chevy.


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)

63'


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

64 all day everyday 24-7 thatz why they call me joe2 64
or 64 joe lol :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

went and looked at this 63 rag yesterday, im 64 fan but damn this one kind of had my thinking diferent  

shitty phone pics :uh:


----------



## sixfourjoe (Jun 26, 2007)

Although my user is Sixfourjoe, my 63' Rag was my favorite.....


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 2 2011, 09:34 AM~19764377
> *I find it interesting that GM used a straight front with an H rear trim on the 63 and the opposite on the 64.
> BTW, :thumbsup:  on the 63 for having similar 62 grill/rear trim treatment.
> 
> ...


Damn, I never noticed that!

You might be on to something hno:


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

63, I've always liked that year model, especially after I saw "Boyz N the Hood"
That 63 was the Shit!!!


----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

That's a tough one. I like them both.


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

64!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 21 2009, 10:40 AM~12770670
> *Me and a buddy were talking about which car people would rather have so now its time to see whos right  :biggrin:
> *


A 62


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

'63 Vert


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

I personally love 1962's but between a 63 rag or a 64 rag I think they're both bad ass but a










Hands down look harder


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

TrueOGcadi said:


> went and looked at this 63 rag yesterday, im 64 fan but damn this one kind of had my thinking diferent
> 
> shitty phone pics :uh:



*Im a 64 guy also, but damn that is a nice 63!*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

63 ALL DAY


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I've owned 2 of each and I currently own a 64 SS. I love it but I really miss my last 63 a lot!! Even though 64's are my favorite, there's just something about a 63. They have character to spare! I sometimes wonder if 64's would be the most popular year if it wasn't for Eazy, Dre and the rest of early 90's rap.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> '63 Vert


I agree with you SS if possible I just love the grill the side moldings on the lower part of the body and the back side looks better to me


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

I would say 63 i had a 64 ss convert b4 but my best choice is the duece


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

SMR64SS said:


> *Im a 64 guy also, but damn that is a nice 63!*


Those pics say it all


----------



## CRUNCHY (Mar 16, 2010)

I have one of each in my back yard right now I honestly love both but I'd probably take a 64 Haha :biggrin:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

I have owned both, but I prefer the 63 just a little more.


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

I HAVE OWNED BOTH AND IN MY OPINION I LIKE 63 BETTER THAN A 64. SO 63 ALL DAY!!!!!


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

64 but how much of a difference is there between the two besides looks?


----------



## moderndaycholo84 (Aug 28, 2009)

The rear end on the 63 just does it for me , thos reverse cup lights are just fuckin nice , but no complicates if I had either one ? 64 front ends look hard tho .


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I would like to own them both.....

Oh wait ......


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

63 all day


----------



## donz67 (Aug 31, 2009)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> 63 ALL DAY



yep yep.....


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*64 RAG BABY...*


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ive owned a 64 and now a 63..There is way more in the body styling on the 63.I think im partial to the 3 now.


----------



## ramjet350 (Dec 30, 2011)

64's flat grill looks better!


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

63 I like the body lines and the bumpers better


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

I said fuck it and got one of each. Now I need a 62!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

mhiggy911 said:


> I said fuck it and got one of each. Now I need a 62!


X64, 63 & 62


----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)

just seyin


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

63 ss


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Those that know, know!! 6-4s All day mayne!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

64's


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Six fo for me, but fuck... I'd take either. Hell, even a 62.

Too bad my broke ass won't be rollin in either anytime soon hahhaha.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*I've had 63's and 64's and love both.. :thumbsup:














































*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

vynetyme said:


>


LOOKIN GOOD ROY



BTW 63 ALL DAY


----------



## Jason McCleod (Dec 13, 2011)

four door six fo.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

milkbone said:


> LOOKIN GOOD ROY
> 
> 
> 
> BTW 63 ALL DAY


Thanks Big Wayne


----------



## aztecgold63 (Jun 9, 2011)

I prefer a 63 wit a 64 title


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

tre:thumbsup:


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Envious Touch said:


> *I've had 63's and 64's and love both.. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goddam that's clean. Sexy as hell.


----------



## kraziej360 (Jun 23, 2003)

63 all day everyday!my ride still in primer but wen I'm crusing im floatin on clould nine!


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Damn... I really wanna just drop some money on a 64 and marry that shit. Live in that shit. 

The only problem is.... up here I haven't seen any that aren't shit-covered in rust, and people STILL want top dollar for it.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Just a couple days ago, seen a 63 with a 64 front clip


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

both beat the hell outta a gbody LOL

but 63 for me still


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

I prefer a 64 SS however the 63 has grown on me.


----------



## Jays303 (Nov 22, 2011)

63! There both clean but....... 63


----------



## jess408 (Aug 4, 2011)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


Clean add trey!! What's the color code to that paint? Thankz


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

Have always liked 64. But now it's the 63 for me. Still like them both and never owned either. But if I had the cash, and did not have my 66, I would get me a 63.


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

64! I own a 64 SS now, but have owned a 63 wagon...its a toss up! I prefer 64's if its a hardtop, and 63's if its a wagon or vert


----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

I HAVE BOTH 63 RAG SS AND 64 SS HTP , AND 63 IS MY FAVORITE ! 63 WITH THAT CHIZZELED BODY , SHARP CORNERS ! BUT SHIT THE 64 SKIRTED LOOKS HELLA COLD TOO !:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

too me it dont matter:biggrin:


----------



## jess408 (Aug 4, 2011)

Shit,,, I have a 64 but them 63's are looking nice!!
Gotta be real and say the 64 sits harder for me!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

BRAVO said:


> Just a couple days ago, seen a 63 with a 64 front clip


Lmao!


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

64 for me


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

63 ALL DAY!!!!


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> 63


Orale... Ice Cubes gonna cube...


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

I am about to work on my 63. just sent it to the body shop. I can't believe that so many people like the 63 more. I would think that the 64 with so many mentions in music would lead. either way I love both.


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

<a href="http://s322.photobucket.com/albums/nn423/emloonie/?action=view&current=CIMG1014a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i322.photobucket.com/albums/nn423/emloonie/CIMG1014a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

http://i322.photobucket.com/albums/nn423/emloonie/CIMG1014a.jpg


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

Had them both and appreciated them the same and yes SS verts


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## DavidGs SS (Dec 24, 2010)

63 ..me and my bro have two of them .a ss rag and a ss hardtop.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

DavidGs SS said:


> 63 ..me and my bro have two of them .a ss rag and a ss hardtop.


know one cares.. come get your parts fish eyed foo.!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

64:yes:


----------



## souphillylow (Jun 7, 2010)

I like the 64 as much as everbody loves daytons. But I Love the 63 as much as og's love zeniths.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

I would choose 63. Only because I have a 63 and my hubby has a 64. :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Momma Lux said:


> I would choose 63. Only because I have a 63 and my hubby has a 64. :biggrin:


:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

64 hands down


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

1963 Chevrolet Impala by far from the front to the back just a better style. Could repeat what so many others have said. I had 64 ss was coo. My thoughts is 1963 is that car


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

Although 62's are my favorite. 63's kill 64's


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

macduece said:


> Although 62's are my favorite. 63's kill 64's


X2


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

64 buy a real narrow margin


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Training day monte.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

63 nuff said:thumbsup:


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

63! that TRE is a bad boy


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

I used to say '63, but now I prefer a '64. But I think it may be because I am too close to it after getting a '64 recently:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

NFA Fabrication said:


> I used to say '63, but now I prefer a '64. But I think it may be because I am too close to it after getting a '64 recently:


fo life


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

63 hands down. Don't like the front end on the 64. Especially the front bumper how it ends on each side dosent go all the way like the 63.


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

I like both but will say 64' over a 63' only because I own one. And I prefer non ss with the wrap around side trim :biggrin:


----------

